# Scared to post this :(



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not too good at this but I will take a stab at it! Your seat looks okay, and your posture although your shoulders need to loosen up and come back a little. Turn your wrists so your thumbs are on top and bend your elbows. He looks like a nice little horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not the best critique-er so I'll stick to minimum response. You look like you are very stiff in the arms, they almost looked like they are locked at the elbow. Are you trying to release w/out lengthening your reins or is that just a habit? It doesn't look like you are hard on the mouth or lugging at the bit or anything, your horse looks mad at the flies though!

Your horse also appeared to bend towards the outside on the straight of way and almost looked gimpy a few times, not sure if that was my eyes playing a trick on me or not.

It looks to me like you are heading in the right direction though. I'm interested to see what other folks come back with on a critique.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, I really never realized how stiff I was until seeing this now. My trainer always got on me about my arms and then told me I was doing better when I fixed them, its interesting to see what she was seeing. I think next month I'll be able to try a couple lessons with a new trainer so hopefully she can help me some too. My old trainer just gave me a realllllllly good deal on lessons because we kind of exchanged services (I'm a dog groomer), so full price of lessons is a lot for me.

Dexter has a bad habit of bending to the outside down the long side sometimes, I try to correct it with outside leg, and pressure on the inside rein. Any ideas of how to break him of this? If I really pay attention, and prep for it to happen then I can keep it from happening...but the second I'm not paying attention, he takes advantage lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's lazy and not balanced. It's just going to take consistency...  I have a similar issue as mine likes to travel to the left, he looks crooked...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It may help yo think of your elbows glued to your side, softly. Almost sitting them on your hips. I think I picked that up from Jeff Moore, who does biomechanics clinics...

It has been a few YEARS since I saw him, but I think he felt this helped keep the pelvis in neutral position, also.

Nancy


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

See how your arms are straight? Bend your elbows, let them hang soft at your sides, but raise your lower arms to provide a straight connection from elbow to quit. I don't necessarily see a lazy horse. I do see one looking for contact. Once he gets something to take hold of, he might come to life and step under a bit more.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

first of all, I feel bad that you feel necessary to say "Scared to post this", I suppose because you fear being roughly treated? I sincerely hope people aren't scared to post videos for critique.
I am glad you overcame that fear and posted. Good on ya!

Ok, yes your arms are incredibly stiff and straight. However, if you were to magically photoshop them off your body (painlessly) and watch the clip just pretending you have NO arms at all, then your body and posting is not half bad! seriously, look at it again and use your imagination to erase your arms, totally, so you are just a torso and legs. the rhythm is steady, the leg is quiet, the angle is decent.

So, this problem of your arms is what you must change. And the thing is, when you change this, everything else will fall into line more than you can guess. Because the way you hold your arms affects the connect to the bit, which affects your horse's willingness to trust any connection and to put any real Umph and drive forward with confidence into the connection.
It's more than just looking right.

you need to get your upper arm connected to your rib cage, put a bend in the elbow, roll your shoulders back , get the thumbs on top, and hold the reins so that your thumbs point like LASERS straight from your elbow, through the thumb and to the bit rings. 
This position will give you so much more strength and solidity, and you'll be better able to ask you horse to step up and through his back and bring the energy forward to the bit. the more energy he offers, the easier it is to post, and the easier it is to keep that firm upper body, and it's round the circle again.

Try this:

sit on your horse reins loose, arms hanging down by your side. now roll your palm as far outward as you can, so much that you feel the arm roll outward in the shoulder socket. hold that . now, holding that position of your upper arm, bring the whole lower arm up into "holding the reins" position. Do not allow your elbow to leave your ribcage. THAT is how it feels to hold the reins in a good position. You can allow your elbow to open and close its' angle, and move forward and backward a tiny bit, but your shoulders are rolled back (imagine you have a million dollar bill tucked under your armpit, toward the back part of it), and your elbow always has some bend, thumbs on top.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hehe nah I didn't think you guys would be mean I was just being silly with my title  I was a tad nervous since I can see what I'm doing wrong and I've never posted for critique before. Have to start somewhere though!

Getting a lot of good suggestions that I will def try out! I'm glad that my riding isn't as bad as I thought though, I guess we are always out worst critics.

Hopefully I can start riding 3-4x a week again soon, been only riding like once or twice if in lucky because of weather, work, treating his lymes  riding more is something we both need.

I have a pretty small arena, what are some good exercises I can do in smaller spaces? I can set up a couple poles, and I do that a lot. Usually just down the long side but when the grassy centers dry I can set them up in the middle like a box to do clover or in a circle.

I decided to take a step back from canter work and really focus on our trot though. Can't do too much at once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not that great at critiquing so I wont but I wanted to say good on your for posting your video here. You are by no means are horrible rider, but are keen to get better and because you have the drive you will start to improve with your riding!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

To get me to loosen up my arms and soften my elbows, during warm up, my trainer has me give one rein away at a time and then take it back "give it away, take it back"...a few times on each side. So basically push your arm up towards the horses head, and then bring it back to you. Its a quick and easy trick that you can do before each ride  good luck!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Have a bit more of a bend in your arm, elbows to your sides - but not clenching - and hands just a bit closer together.

When you post and sit the trot make sure your hands are keeping in the same position and you aren't pulling back when you go up in a post. When you are sitting the trot - make sure you aren't bobbing the reins too much. Also make sure you aren't using the reins for balance.

I notice you are sitting a little far forward - make sure you are sitting up straight. 

I like how you know how to post correctly. Always go with the outside leg of which you are turning - very nice!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't be afraid to post your critique wanted threads, everyone on here is usually lovely and you are in no way a horrible rider! You do have things to improve on, but we all do. 

Relax! It makes everything so much more enjoyable for you and your horse, but also makes your position so much nicer. You look very stiff, as you said above you didn't notice, a lot of riders don't. I know when I ride a little stiff some times, my coach will yell at me to relax - and I'm just like, what? I'm not even nervous at all! Sometimes we do it subconsciously, try not to worry about your position (as a whole) too much and think of little things. 

Start with your arms, you have no bend in them at all! That must not be very comfortable for you, and probably feels a little strange to your horse too!! Try to keep your elbows beside you, and remember to keep your hands soft. It's almost weird to imagine, but think of yours wrists being like 'stretchy'. You don't want your arms to be tight and tense, you'll subconsciously be having a hard contact with your horses mouth. Soft!! 

Your lower leg is nice, remember to keep your toes facing inwards though - otherwise your heels are n horses horses side all the time and your knee is very open. It seems that your horse is a little lazy? Remember to only squeeze with your legs when you really need to, not every stride. He will become a bit unresponsive to it. Instead of nudging him with your heels, try squeezing your entire lower leg, using all of it to push him forward. 

I hope I could help, your a good rider.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Every one has given brilliant advice, and I have noy
thing further to add, but one thing:
Is it just me or does the horse look a bit lame? He seems to be nodding his head every time one of his legs hits the ground. 
Maybe I'm only imagining things


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My thoughts too CandyCanes. Was wondering if Dexter is sore on the front feet?? He seems to bob his head up and down regardless of direction, terrain or bit contact -all in rhythm with his front feet.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I was just about to say he looks lame
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! Going to ride in a few and will try to work on it and maybe get another video.

Hm I didn't notice him feeling off but out ring can sometimes be a little hard and I didn't have his Easyboots on so maybe that's why? His feet don't have any sores on them. I've been trying to ride him in the ring more without his boots to help toughen his feet, someone had suggested I tried to. When I first started with the Easyboots though I used them every ride for like 4 months or so.

Usually if he's a little off or stiff it's in his back right leg, so it's unusual to say his front end so I'm guessing the ground was bothering him. Ill just go back to booting him for up there too since its not always soft!

Again, thank you for all The great advice so far! If it would stop raining EVERY Monday I'd try a lesson with this new trainer butttt weathers been terrible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

CandyCanes said:


> Every one has given brilliant advice, and I have noy
> thing further to add, but one thing:
> Is it just me or does the horse look a bit lame? He seems to be nodding his head every time one of his legs hits the ground.
> Maybe I'm only imagining things



I wanted to say this but thought I was crazy.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I thought your leg was good. Of course the elbows need to be bent, but you pointed that out yourself. Your shoulders could go back, and the horse needs to be more forward, she's a little slow. She has a nice trot though!


----------

